
Gmail Has 350 MM Active Users - FluidDjango
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/01/19/gmail-closes-in-on-hotmail-with-350-mm-active-users/
======
vm
Survey:

-What are your favorite gmail features?

-What do you wish it had?

I access gmail at least 20x/day and I still stumble upon new features. Just
learned about "OIB" yesterday.

~~~
nessus42
I'm actually amazed at all the things that Gmail _doesn't_ do after all these
years:

\- It doesn't let me search for untagged messages.

\- It doesn't let me search or auto-tag by contact.

\- It doesn't let me view messages in a fully-threaded, rather than flat-
threaded format.

\- It doesn't let me read my mail in a two-pane format, where headers are in
on pane and the body of a message is in the other.

\- There's a lot of functionality for which there is no keyboard shortcut.
E.g., displaying inline images.

\- The built-in GUI editor often doesn't do the right thing. I.e., it
_routinely_ just does weird stuff.

I guess, overall I'd say that Gmail is the worst web-based email client --
_except_ for all the others.

~~~
wdewind
>> \- It doesn't let me search for untagged messages.

Yes it does (I think I must be misunderstanding what you mean by untagged)

>> \- It doesn't let me search or auto-tag by contact.

Yes it does (you can search for a contact, and you can setup a filter to auto
tag)

>> \- It doesn't let me view messages in a fully-threaded, rather than flat-
threaded format.

Why would you want this? Gmail's threading system has been widely copied and
I've always thought of it as obviously superior.

>> \- It doesn't let me read my mail in a two-pane format, where headers are
in on pane and the body of a message is in the other.

Fair (though there is a google labs feature which lets you view message bodies
without leaving your inbox by double clicking).

>> \- There's a lot of functionality for which there is no keyboard shortcut.
E.g., displaying inline images.

Do you really think there should be a shortcut for something like that? This
example is especially worrying because it's a security feature.

>> \- The built-in GUI editor often doesn't do the right thing. I.e., it
routinely just does weird stuff.

I have no idea what you mean by this, but I'll assume you mean the rich text
editor, and I haven't really experienced "weird stuff."

~~~
icebraining
_Yes it does (I think I must be misunderstanding what you mean by untagged)_

Show only messages without any tag? Seems pretty clear to me.

 _Do you really think there should be a shortcut for something like that? This
example is especially worrying because it's a security feature._

How is a keyboard shortcut any more worrying than a link? It doesn't have to
be a single key, it can be a combination.

Personally, this is what drives me crazy with Gmail. I can almost, but not
quite, use it without a mouse. It works for most stuff, and then you get
stuck.

I moved to Thunderbird (+muttator) just because of that.

~~~
jcitme
>Show only messages without any tag?

Can you search "-tag1 -tag2 ..." ? I only have 10 tags, so if I really needed
to do this, it's fairly acceptable. Not sure if you have a gazillion or
something.

~~~
nessus42
That's the canonical answer to this conundrum, but I have lots of tags, so
this solution is not acceptable to me.

------
spiralganglion
What does "MM" stand for? Million Monthly? I see this term everywhere, but
cannot find a definition.

~~~
kingkilr
It's million, derived from M, Roman numeral for one thousand, one thousand one
thousands is one million.

~~~
ansy
I can't find any source for this, but it seems more likely MM is an
abbreviation of "mille mille."

MM in Roman numerals would just be 2000. 1 million would be written as M with
a bar over it. [1]

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_numerals#Large_numbers>

------
RandallBrown
Users or accounts? I've personally made at least 5 or 6 gmail accounts and I
bet there are plenty of people that have made more than that.

GMail is a great service.

~~~
snewman
The headline says "active users" -- by which they might mean, users who have
actively logged into the site in the last 30 days.

~~~
RandallBrown
but if I log in to 5 different email accounts I'm still just one user.

------
rubergly
GMail really got 90 million new users since October? Why? Seems like an
especially random time.

~~~
chaz
Probably lifted by their push of Google+ to sit down and create an account. If
you already had a Hotmail or Yahoo account, you may not have had a reason to
create a Google account of any kind.

------
badclient
Logged into 4 accounts right now.

